# General Category > Creative Area >  Pz.kpfw V1 AustE Tiger 131 by dragon.

## purplefan

New build. 1/35 scale.


Beautiful box art.  :(clap):

----------


## purplefan

Detailed instruction.

----------


## purplefan

Loads of sprus.

----------


## purplefan

Highly detailed Interior.

----------


## purplefan

Only thing to let it down was the tracks but i can buy metal link tracks that will do a nice job.

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that looks immensely complicated!

----------


## purplefan

It is. I think i will read the instructions and do a bit of test fitting before i start. I bought a packet of metal tracks os they should make it look a bit better. This is going to be a challenge.

----------


## Amaya

Will the tracks go round then?

----------


## purplefan

Yes they will. The metal tracks will give it a more realistic look thank the poor plastic ones. It sort of annoys me that kit manufacturers cant get their moulds right for tracks.

----------

Amaya (17-08-17)

----------


## Amaya

Cool  :):

----------


## OldMike

Wow looks a lot of fiddly bits there, you'll need a steady hand.

----------


## purplefan

Ive not started it yet Mike but your right. There are a few fiddly bits. Especially the photoetch witch is very thin brass that can bend easily. But it is a challenge and i am up for it. WIll go nice with my sherman.

----------


## purplefan

So today i finally started my build of my Tiger and i began with fitting the exhaust. I had to do them twice.  The parts are so small i had to use a magnifying glass.

----------


## purplefan

Top of the funnel.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

Looks fiddly!

----------


## purplefan

I managed to prep the wheels and do the suspension.

----------


## Suzi

You always do such neat and methodical layouts of everything. Still looks complicated!

----------


## purplefan

Thank you suzi. I found out tonight i glued the wheels on back to front , so i had to take them all off again and re do them. I also found out i am not going to have a working suspension. Dragon in their wisdom has decided to go with bars across the floor in a fixed position rather than the usual way of doing it. Ah well. Starting the interior tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

Oh that's frustrating on both accounts..

----------


## purplefan

Wheels are finally painted and weathered. 




Bottom hull primed with tamiya nato black.

----------


## Suzi

Looking good lovely - I think lol

----------


## purplefan

Sorry suzi. I posted the same photo twice. Been working on the top hull so will post them together.

----------


## Suzi

No problem, I assumed they were two halves!  :):

----------


## purplefan

So i finally got to work on the upper hull today and last night i primed her in black as i was using a light color (sand) i wanted to create a shadow. I think i did pretty good. I also painted some detail on the wire and tools etc. Next step is to paint the interior off white. And how i think it looks pretty good.

----------


## Suzi

Looks good lovely x

----------


## purplefan

Wheels are attached.

----------


## Suzi

Wow!!

----------


## purplefan

Today i am going to weather and paint the tracks. Decided to go with the box ones even though they are not accurate instead of the after market metal link ones that would have cost $45.00 more than the actual kit!

----------


## Suzi

Ouch! That's a lot!

----------


## purplefan

What do you think? Starting to look like a tank yet?

----------


## Suzi

IT really is! Well done lovely!

----------


## purplefan

I am just finishing off detailing my tank. I have left the bits grey that i attached.

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

Wow that looks really awesome  :O:

----------


## purplefan

Not touched my tank for ages suzi. I have been building a Gloucester meteor and will put up the photos once i finished.

----------


## Suzi

I'd love to see it  :O:

----------


## purplefan



----------


## Suzi

That looks brilliant! Well done lovely x

----------

